

Exercises in Programming Style - signa11
https://github.com/crista/exercises-in-programming-style

======
krakensden
It's interesting how many of the more 'bad' approaches are actually fairly
readable and reasonable- including The Monolith.

~~~
hollerith
I never agreed with those that maintain that code not split into many very
short function or method definitions is bad code. Except for one line that is
way longer 80 chars, I don't think there is anything wrong with The Monolith:

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/crista/exercises-in-
progra...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/crista/exercises-in-programming-
style/master/03-monolith/tf-03.py)

------
agumonkey
Beautiful. Reminded me of the evolution of a haskell programmer
[http://www.willamette.edu/~fruehr/haskell/evolution.html](http://www.willamette.edu/~fruehr/haskell/evolution.html)

------
abledon
oh gosh, the kick-forward...

